# Jack is back !!!!



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

So what is your best Jack Bauer line....Jack Bauer is so bad that he makes godzilla go back into the ocean.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Jack Bauer is so bad that I thought about going to church yesterday.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Who's Jack Bauer?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Jack Bauer is so bad that in a previous life he was Doc" Scurlock and led a posse with Billy the Kid.


----------

